# (Pic Heavy) Wildlife World Zoo & Aquarium - Other Animals



## Neal (Oct 11, 2012)

**WARNING - PICTURE HEAVY THREAD**

This is a follow up thread to this one: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-57372.html#axzz2939R2C3x

Again, please excuse the quality of these pictures.

This is a great place to go for anyone in AZ, or anywhere else for that matter. In no particular order, these are the animals without shells:



























Baby Jaguar "Fitz" After Larry Fitzgerald of the Cardinals. 












































































I could probably reach up and touch this guy...didn't want to try though.































Last but not least, my favorite type of fish.


----------



## JeffG (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok, tomorrow or Saturday at the latest! Thanks for the pictures Neal!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 11, 2012)

I will have to make a trip out there soon because of this beautiful weather we are having.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 11, 2012)

did i see that right?? a greewinged macaw on one perch and a snake on a perch next to it??


----------



## Julius25 (Oct 12, 2012)

Whaou !!! amazing.
A lot of nice species.
Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## wellington (Oct 12, 2012)

Great pic. I love seeing the ones I have owned or do now. There were quite a few. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Oct 12, 2012)

Great stuff! Say, how come the iguana had an "X" drawn on the base of its tail?


----------



## Neal (Oct 12, 2012)

Team Gomberg said:


> did i see that right?? a greewinged macaw on one perch and a snake on a perch next to it??



Yes. The best I could tell, the snake wasn't big enough to reach the birds perch.




GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Great stuff! Say, how come the iguana had an "X" drawn on the base of its tail?



Good question. Didn't even notice it until you pointed it out.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Oct 12, 2012)

Neal said:


> Good question. Didn't even notice it until you pointed it out.



Can't imagine why. Maybe they were treating a wound there, and marked it so they could monitor more easily? Who knows.

BTW - I'm amazed that they have patas monkeys. They're a rare sight in captivity.


----------



## Neal (Oct 12, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> BTW - I'm amazed that they have patas monkeys. They're a rare sight in captivity.



Breeding them too. At least I think they are...there was a younger monkey in with them.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice!


----------

